# Willingen 2006



## atrailsnail (25. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es keinen entsprechenden aktuellen Thread. Und wenn doch, sagt es mir. 

Also: Ich will den Marathon mitfahren (yeah)!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Strecke so ist? Forst- oder Wanderwege? Singletrail-Anteil, Schiebepassagen? Verhältnisse bei Regen?

Wieso sind die Verpflegungspunkte alle vor den Anstiegen und nicht danach?

Hat jemand ein paar Fotos von der Strecke?

Danke.


----------



## chris29 (26. Mai 2006)

Die Verhältnisse bei Regen (gibts da andere??) kann ich dir sagen: SCH??E! sind se! Ein haufen Matsch wo man sich durchkämpfen muß, trotzdem fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder, diesmal aus dem A_Startblock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (26. Mai 2006)

Ihr macht mir Mut!
Im Matsch bleibe ich immer stecken.
Dann fahre ich nur die Kleine.


----------



## atrailsnail (26. Mai 2006)

Sind die Verhältnisse in Altenau am Sonntag besser? Das Wetter sieht ja nach Dauerduschen aus. Schumi-Wetter halt  !


----------



## der Bauer (26. Mai 2006)

Kennt jemand die Eintrittspreise für die Expo-Area?
Auf der HP vom Bike-Festival finde ich nur das Wochenend-Ticket...


----------



## Röttger (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

den Willinger Runden sieht auf den ersten Blick ihren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht zwingend an. Da im Kleeblattsystem gefahren wird, d.h. nach jeder Runde kommt man am Ziel vorbei und kann entscheiden, ob man noch eine weitere, andere und damit neue Runde dran hängen will, hat jede Runde ihre eigenen Reize.

Erstmals gibt es ja auch eine vierte, kurze, eher für Einsteiger gedachte Runde, die Lütte, mit ca. 30 km und knapp 800 Höhenmetern.

Und wenn das Wetter schön ist, ist der Marathon ein echter Traum, wenn es bexxxxxen ist, dann ist es ein Rennen für die persönliche Hall of Fame, weil du dich auf jeder Streckenlänge einfach absolut quälen musst, um deinen Schweinehund in die Knie zu zwingen. Und wenn du das dann geschafft hast, darfst du getrost stolz auf das Geleistete sein.

Und außerdem hat Willingen nach nassen Jahren jetzt endlich wieder mal gutes Wetter verdient.

Würden uns freuen, wenn ihr in Willingen dabei wäret,
siehe dazu auch das aktuelle Programm!

Beste Grüße

Rötter (aus der Presseabteilung von Upsolut MV)


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Mai 2006)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an! Bei Trockenheit - das hab ich nur EINMAL erlebt, anno 2003, fahre heuer das 7.mal mit - ist die Strecke, vor allem die kleine, sehr schnell.

Bei Nässe und Kälte, also eingentlich immer   ist selbst die kleine böse und gemein, die mittlere und lange nur noch Quälerei wegen dem Matsch. U-Boot fahren trift es eher!

Seht es mal so, woanders zahlen die Leute Hunderte von Euro für Fango-Packungen, in Willingen gibts Fango satt fürs Startgeld! 

Wobei : Fangopackungen sind warm, in Willingen ist es immer nur kalt!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Mai 2006)

ich bin fleißig am km Sammeln für die 96 km Runde, aber wenn es weiter so regnet, und so sieht es aus muß ich wohl auch auf die kleine umsteigen.
Bin bis jetzt 4 mal die kleine runde gefahren und mußte jetzt 3 jahre aussetzen, die 96 km <runde reizt mich schon sehr


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2006)

Ich bin schon mal 2000 gefahren, und da war auch gutes Wetter !
Nach dem Gesetz der Serie müsste nach 2000 und 2003 also mal wieder gutes Wetter sein. (Fällt mir allerdings schwer zu glauben und die Wettervorhersage geht auch nicht gerade in die Richtung)

Aber : Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Aber Kopf hoch : Das Ziel ist ja in der Halle und dann muss man nicht wie im letzten Jahr die letzten Meter durch Matsch schieben.


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2006)

der Bauer schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die Eintrittspreise für die Expo-Area?
> Auf der HP vom Bike-Festival finde ich nur das Wochenend-Ticket...



Wohl wie immer : Tageseintritt : 8,- EUR In Riva war es auch in diesem Jahr so.


----------



## kleinbiker (26. Mai 2006)

Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem hat Willingen nach nassen Jahren jetzt endlich wieder mal gutes Wetter verdient.



Das sowieso!

Außer 2003 kann ich mich auch nicht an richtig geiles Wetter in Willingen erinnern. Ich hab gestern schon mal etwas trainiert: 3 h und 42 km im Dauer- bzw. Nieselregen mit kompletter Gore-Tex Bekleidung von Kopf bis Fuß bei etwa 6-10 Grad. Ich hoffe das reicht . Für nächsten Dienstag fällt die Schneefallgrenze sogar wieder ! Für Winterberg (15 km von Willingen entfernt und etwa gleiche Höhe) ist SCHNEE vorhergesagt . Donnerstag werden's dann schon wieder 1-5 Grad und nur noch leichter Regen .  Zu sehen bei www.wetteronline.de und dann bei PLZ 59955 eingeben. Hauptsache, ich kann die Spikereifen zu Hause lassen  .

Aber diese Wettermacher heißen ja nicht umsonst Meteolügen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. Mai 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Verhältnisse in Altenau am Sonntag besser? Das Wetter sieht ja nach Dauerduschen aus. Schumi-Wetter halt  !



Kein Kommentar!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Mai 2006)

wir wollen ja kein schönes Wetter, wenn es trocken ist sind wir doch alle zufrieden. regen las nach. Nass bin ich die letzten 4 wochen bei jeder Vorbereitungsrunde geworden ( immer Sonntags morgen) aber das Rennen ist ja zum Glück Montag, ich habe noch Hoffnung


----------



## markusgo14 (27. Mai 2006)

Ich suche in oder in der umgebung von willingen eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit für das festival 
wer kann mir da weiter helfen?

Gruß


törtche


----------



## markusgo14 (27. Mai 2006)

Ich suche in oder in der umgebung von willingen eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit für das festival 
wer kann mir da weiter helfen?



Gruß


törtche


----------



## MiFu (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Der Wetterbericht verspricht ja einiges! 
Ich habe gedacht, nach letztem Jahr kann es nicht schlimmer werden. 

Es wird aber wohl schlimmer!Juhuuuuuu Matsche, Regen und fünf Grad!!! 
Wer die Große Runde fährt hat vieleicht Glück und kann ganz oben auf dem Berg einen Schneemann bauen! 
Ich weis schon, warum ich die Wintersachen erst nach Willingen in den Schrank packe!! 
Bin aber trotz allem dabei!!!

Bis dahin!
Micha


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Mai 2006)

Ja super, wird ja wieder ne Richtige Freude auf der großen Runde.
Also gleich in Thermohose Starten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (30. Mai 2006)

Na na, nur nicht alles so schwarz sehen. Ab Donnerstag haben sie besseres wetter vorhergesagt. Wir Altenauer haben auch noch Glück gehabt, obwohl Dauerregen vorhergesagt wurde.
Ich denke es wird trocken, zu 70%.


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Mai 2006)

Naja, für Willingen ist erst ab ca. Samstag einigermaßen trockenes Wetter vorausgesagt,wobei ich den Metereolügen mittlerweile gar nix mehr glaube! Außerdem ist Willingen ein Spezial-Fall!

Als es 2003 so warm war hatte Petrus garantiert was geraucht  oder er war am Tag vorher einen saufen  

Also, selbst wenn es ab Samstag trocken bleibt wird das nicht reichen die Strecke trocken zu legen. Es wird also auf alle Fälle matschig matschig matschig!  

Es lebe der Materialverschleiß!! Wir hams ja......


----------



## Molly (31. Mai 2006)

Wie sieht das aus mit Zelten in Willingen?
-gibt es Samstag noch Platz?
-was kostet das?
-sehr schlimmes oder nur schlimmes Chaos?
-kann man den Bulli neben das Zelt stellen?
-Duschen? oder so was Ähnliches?


----------



## irwisch (31. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das aus mit Zelten in Willingen?
> -gibt es Samstag noch Platz?
> -was kostet das?
> -sehr schlimmes oder nur schlimmes Chaos?
> ...



@molly!

Sehr mutig bei dem Wetter zu zelten!


----------



## MiFu (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Wer kann mir helfen?? Ich bräuchte dringend von Sonntag auf Montag zwecks Marathon eine Unterkunft. Alles hauptsache mit Dusche! Meine eigentliche Pension, hat wegen Krankheit den Betrieb vorerst eingestellt!! 

Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen!!!

Das mit dem Zelten würde ich mir auch überlegen. Und wenn, dann direkt am Fuße eines Bergs. Da schwimmt sogar der Bulli weg, vom Zelt ganz zu schweigen. Würde es vieleicht direkt in einem Schlauchboot aufbauen!!  Die Träcker warten schon gespannt auf die neuen Opfer, die sie aus dem Dreck ziehen können!

Ich hoffe einer hat noch irgendwo platz!

Gruß Micha


----------



## peacher (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Micha,

schau mal in der Jugendherberge. ich war vor 2 jahren dort. ist garnicht so schlecht. 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## atrailsnail (1. Juni 2006)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit von und nach *Hamburg*!

Hat noch jemand Platz im Auto für einen Mitfahrer und ein Bike am Sonntag von HH nach Willingen 

und / oder 

am Montag nach dem Marathon zurück nach Hamburg???

Wäre super nett (Zug ist unmöglich --- teuer) !


----------



## MiFu (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo peacher!

Danke für deine Antwort habe was, allerdings nicht in der Jugendherberge!


Gruß Micha


----------



## wuschel (2. Juni 2006)

also entgegen der Festivalseite sah der Platz eigentlich ganz gut aus, von den Bereichen genau vor den Toiletten vielleicht mal abgesehen 
Wetter war heute wider erwarten auch ganz gut, zwar frisch, aber trocken, ansonsten von der Expo halt wie immer, das beinhaltet auch das Schnäppchen von Jahr zu Jahr seltener werden...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Juni 2006)

ja und kaum give  aways...
aber kann mir jemand erklären wofür die 8 Euro nehmen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. Juni 2006)

Ich fand das Fetival ganz gut. Ich gehöre aber auch nicht zu der kulisammelnden Bettelfraktion, wenngleich ich auch mehr als genug Giveaways bekommen habe. Ich war Samstag da und hab mehrere Bikes probefahren können, dabei festellen, dass das Sansta Cruz Nomad doch totaler Crap ist. An mehreren Ständen waren auch sehr nette und informative Gespräche möglich. Mir hat es dabei besonders Magura und Acros angetan. Nur bei den 4x Finals hab ich mich was die Position angeht immer so blöd hingestellt, dass ich wenig von der Action mitbekommen hab.

Wenn das Wetter kommendes Jahr auch wieder mitspielt, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei ...


----------



## markusgo14 (4. Juni 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> ja und kaum give  aways...
> aber kann mir jemand erklären wofür die 8 Euro nehmen????




Kannst Du mir erklären warum Du sie bezahlt hast?

Da gibts schon Möglichkeiten.


MFG


----------



## Christer (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

es ist jedes Jahr das Gleiche http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=831320&firmaid=44150&keygroup= Die Leute scheinen wirklich extra zum klauen dort anzureisen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## markusgo14 (5. Juni 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es ist jedes Jahr das Gleiche http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=831320&firmaid=44150&keygroup= Die Leute scheinen wirklich extra zum klauen dort anzureisen.
> 
> ...



vorsichtig  !!!klauen nee das ist deine fantasie.

wobei ich mitbekommen hab das da viel geklaut werden soll.

es ging hier um den eintritt der mit 8 teuro jedem ein fragezeichen ins gesicht mahlt.


----------



## Christer (5. Juni 2006)

markusgo14 schrieb:
			
		

> vorsichtig  !!!klauen nee das ist deine fantasie.
> wobei ich mitbekommen hab das da viel geklaut werden soll.
> es ging hier um den eintritt der mit 8 teuro jedem ein fragezeichen ins gesicht mahlt.



Ich denke mal das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Bringst Du da vielleicht etwas durcheinander? 

Gruß

SR


----------



## markusgo14 (5. Juni 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Ümmel (5. Juni 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es ist jedes Jahr das Gleiche http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=831320&firmaid=44150&keygroup= Die Leute scheinen wirklich extra zum klauen dort anzureisen.
> 
> ...



Es scheint aber auch immer noch Leute zu geben die glauben das ein Auto ein sicherer Aufbewarungsort ist !!! Ich stelle mein Bike lieber direkt mit einem Schloß vor den Eingang als im Auto zu lassen. Ausserdem gab es von Abus ein extra Bike Safe mit Security. Wenn alle Stricke reissen geht man halt mit Bike ins Brauhaus zum saufen und nicht mit der Freundin


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand das Fetival ganz gut. Ich gehöre aber auch nicht zu der kulisammelnden Bettelfraktion, wenngleich ich auch mehr als genug Giveaways bekommen habe. Ich war Samstag da und hab mehrere Bikes probefahren können, dabei festellen, dass das Sansta Cruz Nomad doch totaler Crap ist. An mehreren Ständen waren auch sehr nette und informative Gespräche möglich. Mir hat es dabei besonders Magura und Acros angetan. Nur bei den 4x Finals hab ich mich was die Position angeht immer so blöd hingestellt, dass ich wenig von der Action mitbekommen hab.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter kommendes Jahr auch wieder mitspielt, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei ...




Ich war vom Magura Stand etwas enttäuscht...das war eher ein reparatur- und Verkaufsstand als ein Infostand. Die neuen Gabeln sahen aus der Nähe aber super aus. Bist du testbikes mit verbauten Magura-Gabeln gefahren? Ich hatte leider nur Zeit für ne Runde mit nem Epic...


----------



## Thomas (5. Juni 2006)

Man hat mir da kostenlos eine Kleinigkeit an meiner Bremse gefixt - ich fand es sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (6. Juni 2006)

Ich fand es super. 
Endlich Bikes testen, die ich hier nicht mal zu sehen kriege!
Gleich das passende Gelände dabei und nicht nur blöd im Hof Kreise fahren!
Ich bin jetzt Rocky Fan.


----------



## Splash (6. Juni 2006)

Mountain77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vom Magura Stand etwas enttäuscht...das war eher ein reparatur- und Verkaufsstand als ein Infostand. Die neuen Gabeln sahen aus der Nähe aber super aus. Bist du testbikes mit verbauten Magura-Gabeln gefahren? Ich hatte leider nur Zeit für ne Runde mit nem Epic...



Ich bin kein Testbike mit Magura-Gabel gefahren, allerdings muss ich zugaben, dass ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so erpischt auf die Gabeln war, als eher auf die Louise 2007, für die es aber ja noch zu früh war. Habe mich dort aber sehr nett unterhalten/informiert. Und den Reparatur-Service auf der Messe fand ich echt klasse und lobenswert. Nur zur Wotan hätte ich mir gerne etwas mehr facts/Daten erhofft.


----------



## olaf flachland (6. Juni 2006)

Ich fand das Festival diese Jahr klasse. Es war allerdings nicht so voll wie in den letzten Jahren. Konsequenz: Bei Syntace hatten sie sogar Zeit, mir beim Tausch meine Lenkers zu helfen, bei Rock Shox wurde sofort meine Gabel inspiziert und eingestellt, bei DT Swiss hätte ich meinen Dämpfer kostenlos austauschen können (nachdem ich ein klitzekleines Problemchen dort darstellte) und bei Liteville wurde ca. 20 Minuten Smalltalk gehalten. Was will man mehr? Ach ja, die Strecke beim Marathon war auch relativ trocken, nur ein wenig zu kalt.
Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder da.

Mit muskelkater Grüßen


----------



## atrailsnail (6. Juni 2006)

olaf flachland schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand das Festival diese Jahr klasse. Was will man mehr? Ach ja, die Strecke beim Marathon war auch relativ trocken, nur ein wenig zu kalt.
> Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder da.
> 
> Mit muskelkater Grüßen




Ich war das erste Mal dabei und von der Strecke und der Atmosphäre sehr enttäuscht. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen gab es quasi keine Zuschauer und Anfeuerungen und das nicht mal im Zielbereich. 
Und für die Strecke braucht man einfach nicht das Material, das von den Herstellern auf der Messe angeboten wird, da tut es auch ein Trekking-Rad.  

Und wieso muss man so früh auf die Piste? Ein / zwei Stunden später hätte auch gereicht, davor aber dann ein schönes animiertes Aufwärmtraining geleitet von der ortsansässigen Gymnastikgruppe und musikalisch untermalt von der Feuerwehr-Kapelle. 
Wenn man dann losfahren darf, stören nicht mal mehr die Temperaturen!


----------



## MiFu (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!!

Ich fand das Festival gut! Der Service von Magura, Manitou, Simplon und von der bike selber 
Am Gardasee war das irgendwie nicht so entspannt, hatte ich den Eindruck!! Kann mich natürlich auch irren! 
Der Marathon war auch gut, obwohl ich einige technische Probleme hatte und meine Beine schwer wie Blei waren!!!!
Ansonsten fand ich das eine gelungene Veranstaltung!!
Und das mit den Zuschauern, dann fahr mal zum Gardasee, da sind noch weniger!!!Was da alles wet macht ist die etwas länger Zieleinfahrt am See entlang, wo viele Zuschauer stehen!! Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Zeit an, wann Du ins Ziel kommst. Wenn Du einer der letzten bist, dann ist das klar das keine Zuschauer mehr da sind!!
Fazit: Nächstes Jahr wieder und dann haben wir bestimmt richtig Sonne!! Dieses Jahr war ja schon mal ein Anfang!!! 
Und der ein oder andere sollte sich mal beim Start entspannen! Man hat so viele Möglichkeiten vor dem ersten Berg zu überholen!!! 

Also bis zum nächsten Jahr!!!!

Gruß Micha


----------



## S-Racer (6. Juni 2006)

Bin die 52km Runde in 2:19 gefahren (Stolz da persönlicher Rekord). Ich habe ausgesehen wie die Sau. Das war 2004 so und 2005 auch so.
Ich glaube in Willingen wäre es auch matschig wenn es 8 Wochen nicht geregnet hätte.
Wie immer habe ich danach meine Füße nicht mehr gespürt, bei gefühlten 5 Grad. 
Habe halt Gas gegeben um möglichst schnell ins Warme zu kommen. Zumindest hatte es nicht stark geregnet nur leicht genieselt.
Im Ziel gab es in der Halle noch warme Nudeln.

*Respekt vor allen die auf die großen Runden gegangen sind*

Der Marathon war meiner Meinung nach OK.
Wer mehr Zuschauer will, muss im Juli zum Marathon nach Albstadt (leider für 2006 voll).

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rec (11. Juni 2006)

Hello,

Did anyone take a picture of Steve Peat's (Royal Racing) VW T5 Van/bus?

Cheers, Filip


----------

